# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  تمتع مع  متصفح قوقل كروم

## نحوله خجوله

*برنامج* 

*Google Chrome 3.0.193.1*


*متصفح قوقل كروم من شركة جوجل الشهيرة متصفح سريع ومميز


الويب سريعًا وسهلاً وآمنًا بشكل أكبر من خلال تصميم مبسّط 
يحل كل مشاكلك
فهو متصفح خفيف الجمع ولا ياخذ الكثير من الذاكرة .. 
يحتوي ايضاً على اختصارات جميلة مرتبطه بنتائج البحث 
ومرتبطه بتسهيل الوصول للمواقع التي زرتها وقائمة 
باكثر المواقع زياره 
و يمكنك ان تكتب في شريط العناوين وتحصل على اقتراحات 
لكلٍ من صفحات البحث وصفحات الويب.

وهناك الكثير من المميزات في المتصفح الجديد والذي اتوقع 
له مستقبل اكبر من المتصفحات الاخرى 
*




*التحميل الآن*

----------

